# If I buy this can I retrofit to my A4



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-A4-S4-DVD-RN ... otohosting


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lee - I'd ask on Tyresmoke if I were you.

There's a dedicated A4 section and you'll get a lot more advice than you will here.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... 3/Board/a4


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kell said:


> Lee - I'd ask on Tyresmoke if I were you.
> 
> There's a dedicated A4 section and you'll get a lot more advice than you will here.
> 
> http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... 3/Board/a4


I would Kell but I can't get my login verified, I didn't get an email to set it up yet and I did it on Monday.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here you go then Lee:

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/sho ... Post906728


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Star you are!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lee,

As already said, try Tyresmoke or RS246. Thier is a guy (Craigyb real name Craig Barnes) that does this conversion. Either kit supplied & fitted by him or supplied by you but fitted by him. IIRC he's located in the Manchester area.

Even if you want to fit yourself, i'm sure he'll gladly provide you with instructions/guidance.

His email address is: c.barnes at ukonline dot co dot uk (replace the obvious words with symbols as i've altered these so the poor bugger does not get spammed).


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

To answer Craigb's comment I have a concert system, is it possible but just a little more fiddly?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I feel like we're back at school here.

Craig, Lee wanted to know if it's possible.

Lee, Craig says....

:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> To answer Craigb's comment I have a concert system, is it possible but just a little more fiddly?


My guess (Craig is the expert) it's a sizing issue.

Judiths A4 Cab has the Symphony system & the unit although very different looking, does appear to be the exact same dimensions as the RNS nav unit you're after. I assume the Concert is of different dimensions so you'd need to cut sections of the dashboard away


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I think that if you have concert the Climate controls are in a different place, so you have to move this to accomodate the nav unit.

I was chatting to Craig about this a while back and I'm sure that is what the issue is.


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

I got a price form craigb to refit a RNS into a single din for around Â£1300

You can do it yourself but you would need to alter the climate control unit and get a double din cage,unless you have a doubledin stereo then its really straight foreward.
Have a look here
Mick

http://www.navplus.us/
http://www.audiretrofit.co.uk/


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

heppy said:


> I got a price form craigb to refit a RNS into a single din for around Â£1300
> 
> You can do it yourself but you would need to alter the climate control unit and get a double din cage,unless you have a doubledin stereo then its really straight foreward.
> Have a look here
> ...


Can you PM me Craigb's phoen number?


----------



## heppy (Nov 7, 2004)

Not got his number,he replied to me on tyresmoke
I thought I'd wait untill tmc was working as Â£1300 was a lot for satnav and without speed cams.
I emailed a guy who bid on a rns-e from the guy you are looking at.He was sent an older version than advertised but recommended the seller..?
Its a lot of work to alter from a single din,if you cant get the parts from ebay.I missed out on a S4 salvage near me for around Â£500 including RNS,double din cage and double din climate control.
If I did mine now I would want to return mine back to standard so that I could sell the RNS and climate and recoup some money.

Mick


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Lee,

Give me a call. I have one of these available as supplied by Craig.

It has to come out of my DTM in time for the new TT in October. It has all the wiring loom and GPS with it.

Steve


----------

